# Biden’s ‘Buy American’ plan could impact Canadian business — here’s how...(Canadians are unhappy and feel abused?)



## shockedcanadian (Jan 23, 2021)

Some in Canada are angry that Biden dare stop subsidizing us with U.S taxpayer funds.  After the Keystone XL decision, this has many in Canada trying to downplay it...out of fear Canadians might wake up.

Canada, unfortunately has destroyed my life over a period of decades, abusing government police power beyond anything a Western nation should experience..  Creepy, intimate abuses, without accountability or even due process.  So if anyone has a legitimate God given reason to root against my nation, I am the Poster Boy.

So, I repeat on here for all the shills that lurk, what I told U,S and Canadian officials many times, *"if we aren't holding up democratic principles of liberty there will be a time when America will understand that we are not an ally"  *I've shared this sentiment in detail as I pleaded for some decency and basic human rights in my own country, at the same time telling the I wouldnt be quiet anymore (as I have been for about 5 years at that point).

Biden might be better informed on the state of Canada than even I imagined.  I've never wished ill on people, but I've never received assistance that civilized nations demand.  I suppose the suffering I have experienced, already shared by many as our economy has collapsed over two decades; will be shared by just a few more who never had Americas interest at heart anyways.









						Biden’s ‘Buy American’ plan could impact Canadian business — here’s how - National | Globalnews.ca
					

Canadian companies that bid on American government contracts could be cut out of the procurement process if Joe Biden follows through on his Buy American plan.




					globalnews.ca
				




Canadian companies that bid on American government contracts could be cut out of the procurement process if Joe Biden follows through on his Buy American plan after he becomes U.S. president Wednesday, according to business and trade experts.

Manufacturers and exporters in Canada supply a vast range of equipment to public works projects in the U.S. from school buildings to wastewater treatment facilities.


But Biden’s promise to prioritize U.S.-based suppliers and products made on American soil could hurt Canadian companies by blocking them from bidding for work, especially after he unveils an infrastructure plan next month.

The Made-in-America endeavour could disrupt the Canada-U.S. supply chain and lead to significant trade tensions, experts say.

Yet the hardest-hit firms will be those directly involved in U.S. government contracts, they say.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 23, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> Some in Canada are angry that Biden dare stop subsidizing us with U.S taxpayer funds.  After the Keystone XL decision, this has many in Canada trying to downplay it...out of fear Canadians might wake up.
> 
> Canada, unfortunately has destroyed my life over a period of decades, abusing government police power beyond anything a Western nation should experience..  Creepy, intimate abuses, without accountability or even due process.
> 
> ...


Yep, he'll probably take the tariffs off of Chinese goods and put them on Canada's in violation of USMCA


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 23, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Some in Canada are angry that Biden dare stop subsidizing us with U.S taxpayer funds.  After the Keystone XL decision, this has many in Canada trying to downplay it...out of fear Canadians might wake up.
> ...




I'd prefer sanctions against those working in our police apparatus.  Some of them have even found a home in Florida when they retire.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 23, 2021)

....BIDEN'S buy American??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????  he's saying FK America with the Paris Accords crap and the open borders crap and the Keystone Line crap


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 23, 2021)

harmonica said:


> ....BIDEN'S buy American??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????  he's saying FK America with the Paris Accords crap and the open borders crap and the Keystone Line crap



It seems Canada wants more, just for ourselves and our kakistocracy.  Right away, thank you very much.


----------

